# Any tips on fishing the LittleMo?



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Each spring, for the last several years, I've made a pilgrimage to Arkansas in search of big striped bass...and this year will be looking at Ouachita and Hamilton for a 40 + pound striper . While there, I would like to go over to Greeson and fish the "LittleMo" below the lake for trout.

Anyone have tips they are willing to share on fishing the "LittleMo"? Appreciate any responses.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Ozarks trout all seem to eat pretty much the same menu. In a tailwater fishery, I use a white wooly bugger (10) during a bright day. On cloudy days I switch to olive and at night I use black or dark purple. I think you'll be too early for a trico hatch, but other Ozarks dries include the Blue winged olive and a black elk hair caddis (16-18). The prince nymph is a popular wet fly.

In one spring creek that I have fished, I noticed a bunch of crayfish on the bottom. So one time I tried one of my brown salt water shrimp patterns and caught some of the biggest trout that I ever took from that stream. I can only think that a true crayfish pattern would have been the bomb for that water, especially fished at night. Those big browns and rainbows are long past the days of feeding on insects.

Oh.....some streams will also have scuds in them. But I don't think you'll find them in a tailwater fishery, especially if they make electricity at the dam, because of the sometimes very powerful water releases that wash them all downstream.

Edit again: You might PM 2 Cool member "Netboy." He has a house in northern Arkansas and fishes a lot of those streams, plus a few in Missouri as well. He'll know what's happening.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Rat for the reply....it matches my experience on Ozarks waters including the White, Norfork, Current, Little Red, etc. 

Just have never been on the LiLMo before. Thanks.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Egg patterns dead drifted under an indicator have been working great on the Spring river. Looks like they are finally going to shut the water off at Norfork on Monday so we plan to give that a try.


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

I made a trip up to the little mo a few weeks ago (just a few hours away from me) and we had a great trip. I think me and my buddy each caught at least a doz fish. We had our best luck on size 16-18 zebra midge as well as other similar sized midge patterns.

Make sure to check the generation schedule, last I heard they weren't running the dam at all but its worth it to check. 

Oh and a word from the wise, only one hook is allowed on most of the river. I didn't know last year but thankfully the game warden was in a forgiving mood.


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

I was going to add the pics in an edit but it won't let me, so here it goes


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Highland Yak'er said:


> ..We had our best luck on size 16-18 zebra midge as well as other similar sized midge patterns.
> 
> ...


Excellent. Thanks Highland. A friend sent me a few of these and similar...think they will work?


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

I would imagine so, i think thats a tie from the only guide on on the Lil Mo. When I went it was still frigid (the overnight low was 25F) so we didn't find much turning over rock. Just the lone stonefly (size 10-12ish). We went threw a hand full of flies but the midges were consistent. It is considerably warmer now so I would imagine there is more forage in the water.

This is a hatch chart for the White river. My think the Lil Mo should be a little earlier because it is further south. And since we are experiencing an early spring the Lil Mo prob is sitting somewhere around April on this chart
http://www.flyflinger.com/pdf files/offhatch.pdf


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Do they post a generation schedule online? Link?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Google "narrows dam generation schedule"


----------



## Highland Yak'er (Apr 14, 2014)

http://littlemissouriflyfishing.com...ID=0b9b56fae5573fe4166a47e482b0c5eb&board=7.0


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Made my first trip there yesterday. Caught many, many fish...mostly on small emerger pattern. 

The rainbows were mostly small 12-14 inch...but I spotted some that looked to be around maybe 16 or 17 inches. Bonus fish = small smallmouth bass. I did see a few largemouth probably up to three pounds or so...and reportedly there are browns in there, but didn't see any or recognize them if I did. 

It's an interesting little stream and fun to fish with very light stuff. I'll be making several more trips over there between striped bass outings on Ouachita. 

Some photos:

1) the Lil Mo right below the Greeson dam
2) typical small rainbow
3) bonus smallmouth
4) view of the Lil Mo downstream a couple miles from dam. 

Thanks to all for the tips and links...they helped.


----------

